# TC billing/leased equipment



## softwillow (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if it is permissable for an ASC to bill the TC component of a radiology code if the ASC is leasing the equipment but does not own it yet?  Or is this an agreement that the supplier and the ASC make between each other on who bills it out?


----------



## mbort (Feb 27, 2008)

It shouldnt matter whether you are leasing or buying (making payments).  Of course I have no documenation to support this theory, just putting in my two cents


----------



## codegirl0422 (Feb 27, 2008)

I would think you would use the TC modifier. But I don't have any documentation on it. The CMS website is an excellent site for info needed for ASC billing  (www.cms.hhs.gov/center/asc.asp) If that doesn't work go the CMS site, Medicare link, and then under "browse by provider type" select ASC info. I know there were many changes this year for ASC billing.


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 28, 2008)

Basically as long as no one else is or can bill for that TC portion, you've got it.  For example, if whomever currently owns the machines isn't sending in claims for the TC portion, you can charge for it.  Make sense?  You don't need anything in writing.  If you're providing the global service, you code for the global service; if you're reading only, you append the -26 and so on.  It's a fundamental of billing/coding.

Hope this helps.


----------

